# BRP SC18 for dirt driveway



## MDEnvEngr (Nov 17, 2004)

Any suggestions to make my SC18 good for racing on my dirt driveway? I'm not talking jumps and berms and stadium truck stuff. I'm thinking setting up the 2X4s and pool noodles to make a road course on my fairly flat but dirt surface driveway.

I'm thinking I would need bigger diameter, wider and aggressive tread tires...what would they be and where would I get them. Would I need any changes to the front end? Longer rear axle?

Open for any ideas. Thanks.

Bob


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Here is a thought. Buy an Associated 18t. Road cars dont'n run well in the dirt.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

We used to run Legend cars on the dirt oval. We grooved the foam tires but the track was pretty smooth and tacky. And these car had much more clearence than the BRP cars.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The best thing to do is convert it to a Fun WONS car. they use larger tires (1/12th scale) have a higher ground clearance and are a little wider. AWSOME for dirt racing!


----------

